# Rear rado seats



## Elvez666 (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't find the knobs that unlock the folding rearseats anywhere!!!
HELP!!! Sorry for yelling but it's making
my last hairs jump off my head.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Rear rado seats (Elvez666)*

I presume you're asking about the plastic pegs you pull to release the rear seat backs in a Corrado. Mine broke, and I found you can substitute the plastic pulls from a Mk3 Golf. They're easily obtainable from the junkyard. They will stick up an extra 1" or so above the rear seat material, but not so much that anyone other than a very picky judge at a show full of Corrado's might notice.


----------



## Elvez666 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Rear rado seats (where_2)*

Thank you so much for taking the time to help out.
I found a great rado cemetery in my backyard. 
I was able to obtain two originals that were still bendy
and they even matched perfectly. The workers there rawk!!!
They gave me the buttons and twenty eight bumper fasteners
for the huge price of $20!!!


----------

